

Why PHP Was a Ghetto - katzgrau
http://codefury.net/2011/04/why-php-was-a-ghetto/

======
jpr
> Lack of some necessary features that other languages have (prior to 5.3,
> namespacing, _clojures_ )

groan...

~~~
katzgrau
> groan ...

Invalidated the entire point, I suppose?

